# Does This Mean We Are Going to Lose Our DVRs?



## Tony Trent (Nov 28, 2002)

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,1949574,00.asp

I have a bad feeling about this...


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

The WORST thing that will happen is that prices _may_ be higher in the future for DVR products and/or services. NO ONE is going to lose their DVRs.

Also, you should realize that TiVo has not won anything YET. There will be appeals and this case could go all the way to the U.S. supreme court.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

There are going to be years of appeals before this is all said and done. The DVR is too integral part of E*'s strategy. Worse case scenario E* settles with Tivo out of court. If they gave up on the DVR they would loose millions of subs. Not going to happen.


----------



## bobinnv (Apr 2, 2006)

bavaria72 said:


> There are going to be years of appeals before this is all said and done. The DVR is too integral part of E*'s strategy. Worse case scenario E* settles with Tivo out of court. If they gave up on the DVR they would loose millions of subs. Not going to happen.


Also, the damages awarded to Tivo are for existing DISH DVRs - so even if Tivo should get an injunction against Echostar, it would be for new DVRs, not existing ones.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

TiVo is a small company. Probably would cost less to just buy them than to pay their settlement amount. E* could just buy them and then liquidate their assets. Problem solved for E*.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

I wonder if there might be some anti-trust issues if Dish tried to buy Tivo though... I would think not, but who knows.


----------



## jumpyg2 (Jan 24, 2006)

Tivo isn't looking for money. They are trying to put Echostar out of the DVR business. Tivo wasn't profitable before they had competition, much less now. Their best bet is to sue the competition out of the business of DVRs.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

jumpyg2 said:


> Tivo isn't looking for money. They are trying to put Echostar out of the DVR business. Tivo wasn't profitable before they had competition, much less now. Their best bet is to sue the competition out of the business of DVRs.


Not true, they want licensing deals with all the vendors. They are more than willing to license the technology.


----------



## fchall (Jan 26, 2006)

finniganps said:


> Not true, they want licensing deals with all the vendors. They are more than willing to license the technology.


I'm still confused about what technology this is about. I've been recording stuff from many sources long before Tivo or Dish or Direct were a gleam in daddy's eye.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

jsanders said:


> TiVo is a small company. Probably would cost less to just buy them than to pay their settlement amount. E* could just buy them and then liquidate their assets. Problem solved for E*.


Tivo's service is overpriced...like $13 a month for regular Tivo units. The $4.99 or $5.99 price on Directv units is more reasonable.


----------

